# Jens hat Geburtstag!



## elroy

*Ein ganz herzlicher Glückwunsch*​ 
an​​
*ein Juwel des Deutschforums!*​​
Dein Alter werde ich nicht verraten ​aber du bist auf jeden Fall altklug! ​​
* ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG!*  ​


----------



## Jana337

*Liebes Magöchen,

viele herzliche Glückwünsche auch von mir 
und vor allem einen großen Dank 
für die unerschütterliche Ruhe und Geduld, 
die du ausstrahlst.

Jana*​


----------



## Whodunit

*   *​*Oh Jens, und schon bist Du ein Jahr älter.*​*Ich möchte mich auch wie Jana und Elias ganz*​*herzlich für deine lehrreichen Beiträge im Forum und expliziten*​*Germanistikstudenten vorbehaltenen Antworten sowie dafür, daß Du mich*​*auch darüber belehrt hast, Deutsch noch intensiver zu studieren und es als eine sehr*​*interessante Sprache mit sehr tiefen, meist für ein Problem aufschlußreichen Wurzeln zu betrachten*​*und die alte Rechtschreibung trotz meiner Veruche, dich für die neue zu begeistern, zu akzeptieren, bedanken.*​​*PS: Könnte deine Lehrerin diesen Satz auch in der gesprochenen Sprache diesen Satz ohne weiteres formulieren? Und um noch einen draufzusetzen: Könntest Du es? Ich definitiv nicht.*​*   *​


----------



## Ralf

Einmal ohne große Worte :

Alles Gute auch von mir, sowie die besten Wünsche für weitere interessante und lehrreiche Beiträge im Forum.

Ralf


----------



## alc112

Happy birthday Jens!!


----------



## MrMagoo

Mensch, da trag' ich schon 'ne Brille und hab's dennoch nicht gesehen... ich alter Blindfisch!! *lol*

Ich danke Euch allen für die lieben Geburtstagsglückwünsche!! 

Mensch, hätt' ich ja gar nicht mit gerechnet!


----------



## MrMagoo

elroy said:
			
		

> *Ein ganz herzlicher Glückwunsch*​
> 
> 
> an​
> 
> *ein Juwel des Deutschforums!*​
> Dein Alter werde ich nicht verraten
> aber du bist auf jeden Fall altklug! ​
> 
> 
> 
> * ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG!*  ​


Ich danke Dir vielmals, Elias! 

Ich mag ja alles mögliche sein, doch ich hoffe, ich bin _nicht_ altklug! 
Aber wenn ich's wäre, dann würde so ziemlich keiner hier mehr mit mir reden wollen, oder? Also kann ich mal erleichtert davon ausgehen, daß das ein kleiner Scherz von Dir war... 

Danke nochmals!


----------



## MrMagoo

Jana337 said:
			
		

> *Liebes Magöchen,*
> 
> 
> *viele herzliche Glückwünsche auch von mir *
> *und vor allem einen großen Dank *
> *für die unerschütterliche Ruhe und Geduld, *
> *die du ausstrahlst.*
> 
> *Jana*
> ​


*LOL*
Auch Dir ein herzliches Dankeschön, Jana, für Deine lieben Glückwünsche.

"unerschütterliche Ruhe und Geduld" - das klingt ja bald wie in einer Abschiedsrede... aber glücklicherweise steht's da ja im Präsens, ich wollte Euch allen nämlich noch ein wenig erhalten bleiben 

Ganz liebe Grüße!!


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> *   *
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh Jens, und schon bist Du ein Jahr älter.*
> *Ich möchte mich auch wie Jana und Elias ganz*
> *herzlich für deine lehrreichen Beiträge im Forum und expliziten*
> *Germanistikstudenten vorbehaltenen Antworten sowie dafür, daß Du mich*
> *auch darüber belehrt hast, Deutsch noch intensiver zu studieren und es als eine sehr*
> *interessante Sprache mit sehr tiefen, meist für ein Problem aufschlußreichen Wurzeln zu betrachten*
> *und die alte Rechtschreibung trotz meiner Veruche, dich für die neue zu begeistern, zu akzeptieren, bedanken.*
> 
> *PS: Könnte deine Lehrerin diesen Satz auch in der gesprochenen Sprache diesen Satz ohne weiteres formulieren? Und um noch einen draufzusetzen: Könntest Du es? Ich definitiv nicht.*
> 
> 
> *   *​


 
Daniel spielt "Die Pyramide" mit mir! 
Auch Dir ein großes Dankeschön, Daniel!
Es freut mich, daß ich Deine Augen für die wunderbare Welt der Sprachwissenschaften öffnen konnte - schön übrigens, daß Du die alte Rechtschreibung doch noch akzeptierst.

PPS: Jap, solch ein Satz ist eine der leichtesten Übungen für meine Professorin.

Vielen Dank für Dein so hübsch arrangiertes Ständchen - hat Dich sicher einige Mühen gekostet...


----------



## MrMagoo

Ralf said:
			
		

> Einmal ohne große Worte :
> 
> Alles Gute auch von mir, sowie die besten Wünsche für weitere interessante und lehrreiche Beiträge im Forum.
> 
> Ralf


 

Auch Dir natürlich vielen herzlichen Dank, Ralf!
Mensch, das ist ja hier eine Geburtstagsgratulationsabnahme sondergleichen!! 

Ich hoffe ich kann noch viele weitere lehrreiche Beiträge leisten.


----------



## MrMagoo

alc112 said:
			
		

> Happy birthday Jens!!


 

Hi alc112, 

thank you very much for your birthday wishes!
All the best to you.


----------



## elroy

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Also kann ich mal erleichtert davon ausgehen, daß das ein kleiner Scherz von Dir war...
> 
> Danke nochmals!


 
Auf jeden Fall!!!!!


----------



## Jana337

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> *LOL*
> Auch Dir ein herzliches Dankeschön, Jana, für Deine lieben Glückwünsche.
> 
> "unerschütterliche Ruhe und Geduld" - das klingt ja bald wie in einer Abschiedsrede... aber glücklicherweise steht's da ja im Präsens, ich wollte Euch allen nämlich noch ein wenig erhalten bleiben
> 
> Ganz liebe Grüße!!


Na das hoffen wir auch! 

Jana


----------

